# Happy New Year



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2019)

*Wishing everyone here a Healthy and Happy New Year.

*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2019)

*It will be the Year of the Rat on the Chinese Calendar.

*


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

The Asian New Year begins on January 25th


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

New Year was never a big deal in my family. Time, as we measure it, is an arbitrary system anyway.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

debodun said:


> New Year was never a big deal in my family. Time, as we measure it, is an arbitrary system anyway.


New Year's Eve is big for me, even though I don't party, just sentimental.  New Year's DAY is just another weekday.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 31, 2019)

My New Years Eve is not what I expected and am sitting on on my Todd( own) watching telly and mulling over the events since 4pm this afternoon. My life may be set to change this year and early but it may be for the very best and time will tell.

A very Happy New Year to you all wherever you reside and celebrate. Love to all from Cracker Jack


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2019)

*Happy and Healthy and Lucky New Year Everyone.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks Deb!  Happy New Year to you and everyone here and their families!


----------



## Loreen (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 31, 2019)

Im still here waiting for Big Ben chimes ☺


----------



## Loreen (Dec 31, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Im still here waiting for Big Ben chimes ☺


It should have chimed now. Happy New Year!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 31, 2019)

Loreen said:


> It should have chimed now. Happy New Year!!!!!!


Watching the amazing fireworks on telly..☺Happy New Year to you x


----------



## Loreen (Dec 31, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Watching the amazing fireworks on telly..☺Haapy New Year to you x


Enjoy it. My daughter, grandson and I are waiting for the evening festivities to begin.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 31, 2019)

Loreen said:


> Enjoy it. My daughter, grandson and I are waiting for the evening festivities to begin.


Thank you Loreen ☺


----------



## Loreen (Dec 31, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Thank you Loreen ☺


No problem, We are just waiting for the Dick Clark Rockin' New Year Show which leads up to the Time Square New York Ball Drop at Midnight. We will have snacks all evening. I hope you have a wonderful 2020.


----------



## george-alfred (Dec 31, 2019)

*Happy New Year from the North of England -and many of them.*


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello Northern Lad☺Still up are you...


----------



## Keesha (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year Deb and to everyone.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 2, 2020)

better late than never.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes, SD, for me, too!  For Deb and everyone looking here


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 12, 2020)




----------

